# wats involved in puttin 16" cylinders in my car?



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

Im woundering i got a 84 buick regal 2pump 12 batt setup with 8s in front an 12s in rear.....the car is canned when fully down will the car handle 16" cylinders an what would i have to do to make them work ? jus thinkin about buyin a set of 16" cylinders off some guy where i live!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

extend the uper trailing arms ,drive shaft, etc


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

If you go any bigger than 14" say good bye to your window


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

what u mean say goodbye to window u think they will stick out above the deck ? an how much would i have to extend upper trailing arms an how much on drive shaft


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13784263
> *If you go any bigger than 14" say good bye to your window
> *



not true...i got 16s in the back of my car right now

youll need to remove the 4x10s out the rear deck lid, and youll need to not use the trunks torsion bars...the rest is about setting the rear end suspension up so that the cylinders dont sit too high in the trunk...also youll need to extend the rear trailing arms if ur tryin to get more lock up, and replace the rear brake hose for a longer one aned disconnect ur e-brake cables off the drums


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

those are 16s they dont even look as high as my 12s ?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

becouse he has taller coils....


----------



## single pump FATBOY (Dec 1, 2006)

any pics of extended upper trailing arms


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@May 4 2009, 09:17 PM~13785427
> *those are 16s they dont even look as high as my 12s ?
> *


thats cuz im running a taller stack of coil in the rear...i have 2 ton with 4 turns on them so my cars lowest point is stock height...i can take probably about 1.5 turns and sit lower, but the problem me and most others would possibly run into is the fact that if ur riding around with the car as low it can go in the rear and u hit a good pot hole or bump in the road the car is gonna squat down on the coils which ill in turn possibly having the cylinder hit the rear deck lid...not to forget to mention too i also run drop mounts at about 5.5 inches and currently running a single slip yoke but will be having a 2nd one installed on the front of the drive shaft

heres a picture of my car with the 14s on it before i took them out a month ago and put 16s...u can see my drop mounts and my upper trailing arms and a little bit of the lowers


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2009, 09:29 PM~13787201
> *thats cuz im running a taller stack of coil in the rear...i have 2 ton with 4 turns on them so my cars lowest point is stock height...i can take probably about 1.5 turns and sit lower, but the problem me and most others would possibly run into is the fact that if ur riding around with the car as low it can go in the rear and u hit a good pot hole or bump in the road the car is gonna squat down on the coils which ill in turn possibly having the cylinder hit the rear deck lid...not to forget to mention too i also run drop mounts at about 5.5 inches and currently running a single slip yoke but will be having a 2nd one installed on the front of the drive shaft
> 
> heres a picture of my car with the 14s on it before i took them out a month ago and put 16s...u can see my drop mounts and my upper trailing arms and a little bit of the lowers
> ...


Do you ever 3 wheel your car?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Do you ever 3 wheel your car?
> [/b]



do i ever 3 wheel my car?...as if u had to ask that one....FUCK YA I DO...lol...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 09:36 AM~13791310
> *do i ever 3 wheel my car?...as if u had to ask that one....FUCK YA I DO...lol...
> *


The reason I ask is cuz my boy keeps breaking his ear on the pumpkin! It doesnt seem you have that problem!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> The reason I ask is cuz my boy keeps breaking his ear on the pumpkin! It doesnt seem you have that problem!
> [/b]



i dont have that problem :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> The reason I ask is cuz my boy keeps breaking his ear on the pumpkin! It doesnt seem you have that problem!
> [/b]



only time i see ears rip is from over locking...does he have individual control over the rear corners..or is it a single pump to the rear?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 12:54 PM~13792073
> *i dont have that problem  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



we also have put a wishbone on a g body hehe...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

post up a pic of your car kingfish......all the way down in the back.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 5 2009, 02:43 PM~13793298
> *post up a pic of your car kingfish......all the way down in the back.....
> *



sure homie...my car at its lowest point in front and rear. some like to sit lower i like mine to sit stock height...on main reason is if im streeting hopping and something breaks in my system im still driving my shit home...no trailer unless its a balljoint or someting else that would prevent me from driving it home










and becuz i run more coil in the rear i get more lockup with 14's


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 03:01 PM~13794073
> *sure homie...my car at its lowest point in front and rear. some like to sit lower i like mine to sit stock height...on main reason is if im streeting hopping and something breaks in my system im still driving my shit home...no trailer unless its a balljoint or someting else that would prevent me from driving it home
> 
> 
> ...



yes sirr thats where mine locks and lays as well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 04:05 PM~13794126
> *yes sirr thats where mine locks and lays as well
> *



just one of the biggest problems with running more coil in the rear and ur hopping is that you have to use chains to keep the ass end from jumping up and down on the coils....hehe


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 06:01 PM~13794073
> *sure homie...my car at its lowest point in front and rear. some like to sit lower i like mine to sit stock height...on main reason is if im streeting hopping and something breaks in my system im still driving my shit home...no trailer unless its a balljoint or someting else that would prevent me from driving it home
> 
> 
> ...


i feel ya on that driving your shit home stuff......thats what i wanted with mine....i just had some spongy coils thats all....i went through two windows in the back of mine....once while hopping the other while three wheeling. it was a combination of the cylinders and those spongy coils. i got the problem fixed though......running 12 inch side ports.....lol.....i put my speakers back in the package tray area too....good to have my music back!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 03:14 PM~13794216
> *just one of the biggest problems with running more coil in the rear and ur hopping is that you have to use chains to keep the ass end from jumping up and down on the coils....hehe
> *



:yes: aint that the truth when i tap the rear switch that ass is all over the place until i lock my chains up. i couldnt imagine runnin coil like that with out chains


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

im runnin 2 pumps 12 batts i can almost do a standing 3 anyway of gettin it to stand with only 2 pumps an all that weight? would a chain bridge help me ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@May 5 2009, 05:33 PM~13794995
> *im runnin 2 pumps 12 batts i can almost do a standing 3 anyway of gettin it to stand with only 2 pumps an all that weight? would a chain bridge help me ?
> *



yes doing chains in the rear will help you get the standing 3 wheel without adding the 3rd pump


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 10:54 AM~13792073
> *i dont have that problem  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good! Those welds on the pumpkin stick? Its hard to weld on to cast iron...you risk it cracking if it doesnt cool down slow!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 11:23 AM~13792388
> *only time i see ears rip is from over locking...does he have individual control over the rear corners..or is it a single pump to the rear?
> *


He got 2 to rear....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> He got 2 to rear....
> [/b]


id still lean towards overlocking...any mods done to the uppers...is the section of frame notched out under the upper trailing arms?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Looks real good! Those welds on the pumpkin stick? Its hard to weld on to cast iron...you risk it cracking if it doesnt cool down slow!
> [/b]



oh ya welding on cast is fun...gotta love the nice ticking and clicking noise you hear when the cast is cooling down...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 03:51 PM~13795178
> *id still lean towards overlocking...any mods done to the uppers...is the section of frame notched out under the upper trailing arms?
> *


It is notched but no mods as far trailin arms being reinforced or extended! He has 12" Cyl


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> It is notched but no mods as far trailin arms being reinforced or extended! He has 12" Cyl
> [/b]



even running the 12s can pull the stock trailing arm and bust the ear off...thats one of the reasons also to extend the upper trailing arms...you can also reinforce the ears of the axle too


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 05:07 PM~13795368
> *even running the 12s can pull the stock trailing arm and bust the ear off...thats one of the reasons also to extend the upper trailing arms...you can also reinforce the ears of the axle too
> *



:yessad: your arms will max out before the 12s will


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 04:07 PM~13795368
> *even running the 12s can pull the stock trailing arm and bust the ear off...thats one of the reasons also to extend the upper trailing arms...you can also reinforce the ears of the axle too*


How would you do that?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 5 2009, 04:54 PM~13794624
> *i feel ya on that driving your shit home stuff......thats what i wanted with mine....i just had some spongy coils thats all....i went through two windows in the back of mine....once while hopping the other while three wheeling. it was a combination of the cylinders and those spongy coils. i got the problem fixed though......running 12 inch side ports.....lol.....i put my speakers back in the package tray area too....good to have my music back!!!!!
> *



if u want to run taller cylinders here is something you might like...before i got into hydraulics i was doing stereo systems since 1997...i dont like the factory 4x10s so i took them out and from the picture you can see what i did..hehe..you can buy spacer adapters for 6.5s and u just cut out a hole in the plastic panel just big enough for the magnet to pass thru...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> How would you do that?
> [/b]



go to home depot and go to their metal section and u can buy 3/16 plate or 1/4 plate thats 1 inch wide or 1/2 wide..whatever width you need.. and u weld it to the pumpking below the ear and as u weld start to bend the metal over the ear and keep on welding...

youd have to do this with the bushing and sleeve out of the ear though..cuz otherwise the bushing is just gonna melt anyways...hell leave the bitch in that way it catches fire and the bushing melts out and makes it easier to push the sleeve out and u can replace the bushing


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 04:22 PM~13795540
> *go to home depot and go to their metal section and u can buy 3/16 plate or 1/4 plate thats 1 inch wide or 1/2 wide..whatever width you need.. and u weld it to the pumpking below the ear and as u weld start to bend the metal over the ear and keep on welding...
> 
> youd have to do this with the bushing and sleeve out of the ear though..cuz otherwise the bushing is just gonna melt anyways...hell leave the bitch in that way it catches fire and the bushing melts out and makes it easier to push the sleeve out and u can replace the bushing
> *


On the pumpkin or axle? I`m tryin to picture this!


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

if i ran 14" cylinders in rear would i have to redo trailing arms an driveshaft? my car is canned its driveable lowered but it sits low ??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> On the pumpkin or axle? I`m tryin to picture this!
> [/b]


the actual bushing mount u reinforce


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

couldnt you just run a telescopic and not come close to the back window? what size telescopic has the same lock up as a street 14?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@May 6 2009, 05:34 PM~13808269
> *couldnt you just run a telescopic and not come close to the back window? what size telescopic has the same lock up as a street 14?
> *


I talked to Big Rich from Majestics...I believe he owns a chroming & driveline shop! He advised me that every car is diffrent! Even two cuttys or two regals the exact same year! You have to measure the distance between the tail of the trannys (where the seal is) to where the differential is! You have to measure it layed & locked up! Then he can determine what size slip yoke you would need not telescopic. Now as far as hittin the back window you can run a telescopic cylinder or just have taller springs! I fabbed some drop mounts earlier...it helped but with clearance but not a whole lot....Hope this helps....


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

everyone ignoring my question u fuckers haha


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@May 6 2009, 11:19 PM~13810951
> *everyone ignoring my question u fuckers haha
> *



i believe i covered that section for you since i am running 16s in my car


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

i asked about 14s can i run 14s without doin the extended trailing arms an slip drive shaft ? ?? ? ? ?? ? ? ? ?


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 12:29 AM~13787201
> *thats cuz im running a taller stack of coil in the rear...i have 2 ton with 4 turns on them so my cars lowest point is stock height...i can take probably about 1.5 turns and sit lower, but the problem me and most others would possibly run into is the fact that if ur riding around with the car as low it can go in the rear and u hit a good pot hole or bump in the road the car is gonna squat down on the coils which ill in turn possibly having the cylinder hit the rear deck lid...not to forget to mention too i also run drop mounts at about 5.5 inches and currently running a single slip yoke but will be having a 2nd one installed on the front of the drive shaft
> 
> heres a picture of my car with the 14s on it before i took them out a month ago and put 16s...u can see my drop mounts and my upper trailing arms and a little bit of the lowers
> ...



kingfish i got a 88 cutty with 16's in the back but i was wondering if your able to do a standing 3 with your rear set up like that. cuz i just went through the trouble of putting in 5in drop mounts and buying uppers and lower adjustables and my car still wont 3 wheel not even if my fat ass leans on the corner any ideas what the problem is...? anybody? i was told that i need to chain up the ass... but i dont see any chains or yours thats why i ask...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@May 7 2009, 12:30 AM~13812180
> *i asked about 14s can i run 14s without doin the extended trailing arms an slip drive shaft ? ?? ? ? ?? ? ? ? ?
> *


Yes you can but You`ll only get to use about 9 to 10 inches of the stroke before you snap a trailing arm or mount! Or shove the driveshaft into the tranny! To avoid that you would have to lock up the back & chain it right before the trailing arms hit or driveshaft binds! You can avoid the 14s hitting the speakers by leaving in more coil like KINGFISH expelained! Everything was explained.....just read carefully!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@May 7 2009, 07:22 AM~13812886
> *kingfish i got a 88 cutty with 16's in the back but i was wondering if your able to do a standing 3 with your rear set up like that. cuz i just went through the trouble of putting in 5in drop mounts and buying uppers and lower adjustables and my car still wont 3 wheel not even if my fat ass leans on the corner any ideas what the problem is...? anybody? i was told that i need to chain up the ass... but i dont see any chains or yours thats why i ask...
> *



my car with the 14s wouldnt stand 3 wheel no longer once i put the drop mounts in..and thats cuz youve changed the pivot point to where the upper trailing arm pulls down the side of the car...i havent tried the standing 3 wheel with the 16s yet cuz i have no batteries..i gutted the trunk out...however i was able to push down on the corner of my car and it would lay over and stand 3 wheel then..and that could be due to the fact that i do run more coil in the rear so the corner thats lifted up goes a lil higher up and makes it easy for the other corner to be pushed down

you can run chains and that will do the trick...you just need to run the chains about 3 to 4 inches shorter than the total length of the cylinder...however running them will limit your rear lock up travel if ur looking for a high lock up as well...


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Guys


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

hmm so if i keep my 12s in do i have to run chains shorter still if i do a chain bridge ? cuz i want a standing 3 without puttin a 3rd pump in ? an how u go about the length of chains they gotta be tight i guess fully locked up right ?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@May 7 2009, 02:33 PM~13817640
> *hmm so if i keep my 12s in do i have to run chains shorter still if i do a chain bridge ? cuz i want a standing 3 without puttin a 3rd pump in ? an how u go about the length of chains they gotta be tight i guess fully locked up right ?
> *



i think its pretty much pointless with 12s but yeah lock your car up fully and that dump it just a tad and thats how you get your chain lenth.your chains should lock up just before your strokes do


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 7 2009, 01:50 PM~13817821
> *i think its pretty much pointless with 12s but yeah lock your car up fully and that dump it just a tad and thats how you get your chain lenth.your chains should lock up just before your strokes do
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

you dont think there is a point with 12s ? i wanna do a standing 3 wheel an if that will do it why aint it worth it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@May 7 2009, 07:43 PM~13820587
> *you dont think there is a point with 12s ? i wanna do a standing 3 wheel an if that will do it why aint it worth it
> *



because i think that you will be disapointed in the travel you get that 2 inchs does a world of difference.it sounds like you dont wanna do 14s becuase of the extra time and money that your gonna have to mod your suspension with.i once was saying exactly what you are.trust me do 14s youll be much more satisfied i guarantee it


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

so i have to do trailing arms an slip drive shaft to get 14s in my car ? an im lowered so they will hit back decks ?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@May 8 2009, 07:56 AM~13825054
> *so i have to do trailing arms an slip drive shaft to get 14s in my car ? an im lowered so they will hit back decks ?
> *



i would


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@May 8 2009, 08:56 AM~13825054
> *so i have to do trailing arms an slip drive shaft to get 14s in my car ? an im lowered so they will hit back decks ?
> *



basically anyone running 14's or taller either have 3 pumps and run the taller cylinder for the standing 3 wheel, or have 2 pumps and chain bridged it for a standing 3 wheel, or hopping

whether you run a 10, 12, 14 or 16 without any mods to the rear suspension the lock up height is gonna be limited and most will get the use of about 10 to 12 inches depending on how much or how little coil you run in the rear...the main purpose for the taller cylinder isnt so you can get more lock up, its for either the 3 wheel or cuz they are hopping and theyve modified the rear suspension...so if all you want is the 3 wheel then run the 14's and u dotn need to modify anything if ur running 3 pumps...if youre tryin to get more lock up in the rear then you will need to modify


----------

